

SOFT, Not SOLID: Beyond Traditional Hardware Engineering [video] - elisee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyMowPAJwqo

======
KiwiCoder
This video is about the applications of soft/flexible materials in robotics
and other hardware. It's not (as I mistakenly assumed) a teardown of the SOLID
principles.

~~~
xtrumanx
I assumed it wasn't about SOLID principles due to the "Hardware Engineering"
bit in the title but I can see why there would be confusion due to the
capitalization of SOFT and SOLID.

